# floor plans website



## imported_Hydra (Jul 2, 2008)

Does anyone know a good website to get free floor plans from?


----------



## shutmeup (Jul 3, 2008)

if you do a google images search you can find some


----------



## DarylBrands (Feb 13, 2010)

Do You have a Garage floor plan size?
This would help me find a more exact garage plan for your needs.
If you do not know what size garage are you building going to http://www.GaragePlansforFree.com is a great source of free garage plans with the building sizes listed clearly.


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice site Daryll. Why not try to get the detailed floor area of your garage and try to draw a sketch of how you would like it to look like.


----------



## tectonicfloors (Nov 1, 2011)

I also want to know the same about floor plan. I have seen many of the sites but I did not get it. If you know about it let me know also. Thanks.


----------



## flooringsupply (Jan 20, 2012)

You can try using this tool on my site - flooring calculator


----------



## havasu (Jan 21, 2012)

That is a slick calculator. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## mrBIN (Jan 26, 2012)

hi there, very interesting things


----------

